# Trolling motor wont spin



## saltlifefisher26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I recently got a Minn Kota Riptide 42lb thrust trolling motor tiller type, got it from my brother who got it from a fri nd an never used it, hooked it up to the truck battery an the prop spun, took it to the water an it wont spin but barely roll over lightly sometimes when its submerged,fresh battery was put on it, i took it out of the water an it would spin, after awhile trying to get it to work it wouldnt spin at all under water, i can hear the motor an feels like something in the shaft is spinning, any idea's as whats wrong an how to fix? Thank you guys!


----------



## marshman (Aug 1, 2013)

how old is it?? passed hands several times tells me somebody got rid of it for a reason...riptides aint cheap...

might be wore out... sounds like youre saying the prop spins until it gets a load on it....


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 2, 2013)

Take the prop off and check the pin that goes through the shaft. Make sure the pin is in place. Also make sure that the groove on the prop that the shaft fits into is not destroyed. The prop may have hit a rock and broken the groove inside. 

If this was the case, the prop would spin fairly freely, and would turn quickly in the air, but only slowly in the water.

Good luck!


----------



## marshman (Aug 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324577#p324577 said:


> kofkorn » 02 Aug 2013, 12:07[/url]"]Take the prop off and check the pin that goes through the shaft. Make sure the pin is in place. Also make sure that the groove on the prop that the shaft fits into is not destroyed. The prop may have hit a rock and broken the groove inside.
> 
> If this was the case, the prop would spin fairly freely, and would turn quickly in the air, but only slowly in the water.
> 
> Good luck!




good point..prop could be stripped out...


----------



## MDCrappie (Aug 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324596#p324596 said:


> marshman » Fri Aug 02, 2013 3:15 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324577#p324577 said:
> ...



Good bet it's the pin. Likely missing. People take props off and don't realize a pin is there. It falls to the ground unseen, then motor doesn't work. Motor gets passed along and no one realizes the problem.


----------



## saltlifefisher26 (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome thx for the help guys, im gonna go take a look at it now see if thats the issue, im not sure how old it is but looks fairly newish, maybe 5 yrs or so, that is exactly what is does though it wont spin under load


----------



## saltlifefisher26 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well the pin an prop was broke, the shaft still spun so picked up a prop an pin from west marine for $16.99, put it on an it seems to work well gonna go try it later an will report back THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## marshman (Aug 3, 2013)

=D> =D> =D>


----------

